# Beaver Water World



## S Quayle (Jun 15, 2009)

Beaver Zoological Gardens & Reptile Rescue Centre is precisely that, we are a registered charity and we rescue reptiles and all other animals in our care. We are not a Zoo in the accepted sense however we do have to have a zoo license in order to rescue dangerous wild animals and also to allow people to visit.
In the grounds you will see Canadian Beavers, Deer, Owl, Parrots, Macaws and other aviary birds Rabbits, Guinea pigs, Chicken and Ducks.
In the reptile house which is accessed through the Aquatic shop (which is not connected in any way to the zoo & rescue, the shop is a separate and commercial business and in no way benefits the zoo financially). We cannot be responsible for the advice given by the shop owners, as their idea of animal care is not necessarily consistant with ours.
The reptiles in our reptile house consist of Iguana, 2 Caiman, Common Boa, Granite python, Royal python, Pine snake, Rainbow boa, Water dragon, Bearded dragon, Blue tongue skinks, Frilled lizard, Plated lizard, Eyed lizard, Chameleon, Basilisk, 9ft Asian water monitor (Salvator) and Large Nile monitor, Tortoises:- Red foot, Leopard, Sulcata, Spur thigh and Hermans, Turtles of all types and Marmoset all of which are rescued.
I personally live on site and work 12 to 14 hours everyday 24/7, for the past 30 years on a purely voluntary basis in order to provide 24 hour care for our livestock and therefore the idea that Big Boy the Alligator who unfortunately died 2½ years ago and whom I miss terribly, was not ‘Murdered’ Which we were accused of by an anonymous person on the telephone, quite where they obtained that malicious piece of gossip from I really have no idea..
We hope you enjoy your visit to our rescue and appreciate the effort of our staff and willing volunteers

Stella Quayle


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love this place!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*same*

same it is really good.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

I just typed a very long replie to this stella based on my own experience of trying to speak with you in a few visits and that of some of the uks most experienced reptile keepers.

However im willing to come and have another look, maybe things are much better then we have seen in years past.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

S Quayle said:


> Beaver Zoological Gardens & Reptile Rescue Centre is precisely that, we are a registered charity and we rescue reptiles and all other animals in our care. We are not a Zoo in the accepted sense however we do have to have a zoo license in order to rescue dangerous wild animals and also to allow people to visit.
> In the grounds you will see Canadian Beavers, Deer, Owl, Parrots, Macaws and other aviary birds Rabbits, Guinea pigs, Chicken and Ducks.
> In the reptile house which is accessed through the Aquatic shop (which is not connected in any way to the zoo & rescue, the shop is a separate and commercial business and in no way benefits the zoo financially). We cannot be responsible for the advice given by the shop owners, as their idea of animal care is not necessarily consistant with ours.
> The reptiles in our reptile house consist of Iguana, 2 Caiman, Common Boa, Granite python, Royal python, Pine snake, Rainbow boa, Water dragon, Bearded dragon, Blue tongue skinks, Frilled lizard, Plated lizard, Eyed lizard, Chameleon, Basilisk, 9ft Asian water monitor (Salvator) and Large Nile monitor, Tortoises:- Red foot, Leopard, Sulcata, Spur thigh and Hermans, Turtles of all types and Marmoset all of which are rescued.
> ...


 Whereabouts are you?


----------



## S Quayle (Jun 15, 2009)

Our rescue centre is in Tatsfield, Kent
Welcome to Beaver Water World


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

it seems very nice although 


iguanas are kept in the same encloseur as tortoises.

frilled dragons in the same tanks as beardes

yellow bellied slider in the same tank as iguanas 

and soo on but i dont know if this is right or wrong soo ........



but it seems a nice place with friendly staff and loads of reps 

are real good day out..


----------

